# ADA Aqua Soil



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

What is the difference between the 3 types of Aqua Soil?
Besides the color being different, do they have different properties?

Also, has anyone ever mix ADA with Flourite?

The reason I ask is because I currently have 100% Flourite but I want to replace or mix with ADA. I figure the 3 types of ADA are the same, then I can use the Malaysian to mix 50/50 with the Flourite.

You inputs can help me safe a bunch of money.

Thanks


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

They are more or less the same in terms of biochemistry. You can find out more about that in the 2006 catalog as well as ADG's ADA on-line store. 

As for mixing with the Fluorite, I would just go totally with ADA(but that's just me ). But if you really want to try that, you should go for Malaya or Africana, whichever one comes closest to the color of Fluorite. Amazonia is dark so it wouldn't look too well.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Africana might blend in a little better, but they will all stick out in Flourite since Flourite does have that nasty coloring to it. There is almost no difference between the ADA AS.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

To piggyback on this thread, which is recommended? The ADA AquaSoil or the ADA AquaSoil Powder-Type? Is the powder type just for a top layer? It's more expensive....


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey epicfish- Aquasoil is recommended for whichever plants. If you get the powder one, it is mainly for foreground and asthetics. You can use it for HC, glosso, e. tennelus. You can use it sparingly. Hope this helps.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

actuallu its no need for Powder type, my HC grows great on just a Normal type AS.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. I finally ordered 4 big bags of the Amazonia.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Now that I replace the old flourite with 100% ADA Aqua Soil with a light peat bottom. I heard that Aqua Soil will eventually looses its nutrients and properties. How long does it take for the Aqua Soil's properties to become depleated and what can I do to replenish or regenerate the Aqua Soil's nutrients.

Thanks


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Now that I replace the old flourite with 100% ADA Aqua Soil with a light peat bottom. I heard that Aqua Soil will eventually looses its nutrients and properties. How long does it take for the Aqua Soil's properties to become depleated and what can I do to replenish or regenerate the Aqua Soil's nutrients.
> 
> Thanks


Aqua Soil can be used for years.

Obviously its nutrient life-span is dependent on factors such as plant growth etc. If you study the ADA liquid fert range i.e. Steps 1 to 3 then you can see that they're designed around this i.e. as the substrate ages, the nutrients dose via the water column become richer, with Step 3 containing the most nutrients.

If you supply the water column with plenty of nutrients via EI, PPS or whatever dosing, then the substrate becomes less "worked" and may well last longer, as the plants can adapt and obtain nutrients from their leaves (water column) as well as their roots (substrate).

Aqua Soil's other properties, such as lowering pH etc. in the longer-term I am unsure of. Perhaps someone else can help on that.


----------

